
Drilling with Curiosity - sohkamyung
https://www.americanscientist.org/article/drilling-with-curiosity
======
sohkamyung
This is an excerpt of a forthcoming book on the Design and Engineering of the
Curiosity Rover by Emily Lakdawalla [1]

[1]
[https://www.springer.com/us/book/9783319681443](https://www.springer.com/us/book/9783319681443)

